# Dog Food Poll



## JuliaH (Aug 16, 2008)

Who feeds what?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 16, 2008)

Black Gold is the best out there imo. I tried to go cheaper with Diamond and my dogs didn't like it near as well as the Black Gold. I feed the black bag but they were out of it the other day when I got dog food so they are eating the red bag right now.


----------



## GAGE (Aug 16, 2008)

Black Gold Black for our two labs and a setter!


----------



## jmharris23 (Aug 16, 2008)

I feed Purina One Large Breed to my labs and never had a problem with it


----------



## NGaHunter (Aug 16, 2008)

Its Black & Gold...Black Bag for my two Labs.


----------



## UGA hunter (Aug 16, 2008)

I was feeding raw meat and got too lazy to order any  more so I started on Purina One but after reading too much about corn and corn gluten, I'm trying Diamond Naturals out. I will eventually go back to raw diet.


----------



## Nate23 (Aug 16, 2008)

Jackson gets 3.5 cups of Blackwoods 2000 each day.  I have never seen a dog get more excited than Jackson when the dinner bell rings.  He might win the fastest eating contest.  I ended up getting him a bowl with obstacles (3 cylindrical posts) to slow him down a hair.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 16, 2008)

Pro-plan performance.


----------



## PWalls (Aug 16, 2008)

I am not brand specific. However, I do not feed my Basset Hound any dog food that the first ingredient is Corn Gluten or any other Corn product. Like that to be 3 or 4 ingredients down on the list.


----------



## 91xjgawes (Aug 16, 2008)

after trying everything diamond, purina pp nutro and several more, its black gold for me(black bag)


----------



## WoodUSMC (Aug 16, 2008)

Beneful Healthy Weight by Purina for my Rat Terrier and Chocolate Lab both.


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 17, 2008)

Nate23 said:


> Jackson gets 3.5 cups of Blackwoods 2000 each day.  I have never seen a dog get more excited than Jackson when the dinner bell rings.  He might win the fastest eating contest.  I ended up getting him a bowl with obstacles (3 cylindrical posts) to slow him down a hair.


Man thats alot of food. 3.5 cups 2000 times aday and he still eats fast, WOW.  just kidding, but you do have a goodlooking dog.


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 17, 2008)

I use to feed Pro Plan, but it was killing me to pay that price for it. 36.00 for 37.5 lbs. Now I use Black Gold in the yellow bag in off season and black bag when we start running hunt test and  when the cold gets here. $ 19.00 for yellow and $ 21.00 for black


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 17, 2008)

waterdogs said:


> I use to feed Pro Plan, but it was killing me to pay that price for it. 36.00 for 37.5 lbs. Now I use Black Gold in the yellow bag in off season and black bag when we start running hunt test and  when the cold gets here. $ 19.00 for yellow and $ 21.00 for black



We are paying around $46 for a 37.5 lb bag...... of course thats the performance, which is equivalent to the purina proplan puppy food. However, the proplan puppy lamb and rice is the same price as the performance. The only difference between the two is .01% of calcium if I am not mistaken. However, It takes MUCH LESS of the performance to keep the dogs looking healthy. My GSP female only needs 3 cups of the performance a day. My feist needs 1 1/2 a day, my nursing brittany however is scarfing down 4 1/2 to 5 cups a day at the moment. BUT my 45 lb bulldog pup only eats two cups a day........... and thats her choice. I offer more but she doesnt eat it, and shes a nice stocky girl with a gorgeous coat.


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Aug 17, 2008)

Tried Black Gold black bag  my dogs just picked at it.Whent back to Daimond maintince and tore it up. Thay are very healthy coat looks good .


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 17, 2008)

purina pro plan large breed puppy.  about $40 for a 37lb bag.

btw he is eating almost 6 cups a day.  lil man is still a growin

he is a mastiff/choc lab and at 6 months is more than 60lbs without an ounce of fat

when we first picked him up

and just a few minutes ago


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 17, 2008)

Jim that is a gorgeous dog!!!!!!!


----------



## Robk (Aug 17, 2008)

Nutro Lamb and Rice for my Shep.  He get s dry skin easy and the lamb and rice works for him.  He also eats and eliminates alot less without all the corn in him.


Rob


----------



## Dogmusher (Aug 17, 2008)

Purina One large breed for our crew.

Had a good deal with Kasco when I was running the sleddogs.  You can always get good deals when you buy in bulk.  But with just the three we've got now had to go retail.  

If any of my dogs were more than breathing throw rugs, I might switch to Pro Plan for the extra calories.  But Purina One works great.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 17, 2008)

tuffdawg said:


> Jim that is a gorgeous dog!!!!!!!



funny thing is looking at the newest pic, he looks short with short legs...anything but!  VERY long legs


----------



## Greg Tench (Aug 17, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> funny thing is looking at the newest pic, he looks short with short legs...anything but!  VERY long legs



And better lookin feet than yours !!!


----------



## LLove (Aug 17, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> purina pro plan large breed puppy.  about $40 for a 37lb bag.
> 
> btw he is eating almost 6 cups a day.  lil man is still a growin
> 
> ...





awwwwwwwwwwwww my babies growin up  i looked for the black gold at petsmart but they didn't have it i think we're gonna have to get it at the feed store..


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 17, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> And better lookin feet than yours !!!



Now that was a good one.


----------



## waterdogs (Aug 17, 2008)

check out black Gold websight, they can tell you who has it in your area.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 18, 2008)

I give my dogs Bil-Jac. I know, it's more expensive; but they will always eat it and it has the highest level of protein and meat.


----------



## bud 123 (Aug 18, 2008)

*dog food*

Black Gold for grown dogs and puppy chow for the pups


----------



## R G (Aug 18, 2008)

I have fed Purina Dog Chow for years without any problems.  We can get it at Sam's for $22. for 55 pounds right now.  It went up recently form $15.


----------



## bassfishga (Aug 18, 2008)

My Labs get Black Gold Premium Dog Food. Prices have gone up for me lately
$25 for 50 Lbs for the older ones Black Bag (26-18 Performance Blend)
$25.50 for 40 Lbs for the Puppy Red Bag(30-20 Super Blend).
J & S Feed (Jerry)
4964 Old Atlanta Rd
Sunny Side, GA 30284
Phone: 770 468-8565
North of Griffin, south of Atlanta Motor Speedway of Hwy 19/41 
Dog Food and Dog Boxes.
http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&c...unny Side, GA 30284&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## Superposed (Aug 18, 2008)

*Purina Pro-Plan*

My Setters get Purina Pro-Plan (usually lamb and rice) except for the pup, he gets Pro-plan puppy.  Purina supports many hunting dog (including bird-dog) field trials.  I feel a little obligated to support them as they support the sports (hunting & field trials) that I enjoy.  They have a Pro club that you can join, which saves some money for you based on how much you buy.  If I remember correctly you have to own at least 5 dogs to qualify as a pro.  Check it out on line.  I also buy my Pro-Plan at TSC, to support people I've met through Woody's.


----------



## ch035 (Aug 19, 2008)

i feed innova after much research i found it to be the best


----------



## Robk (Aug 19, 2008)

Superposed said:


> My Setters get Purina Pro-Plan (usually lamb and rice) except for the pup, he gets Pro-plan puppy.  Purina supports many hunting dog (including bird-dog) field trials.  I feel a little obligated to support them as they support the sports (hunting & field trials) that I enjoy.  They have a Pro club that you can join, which saves some money for you based on how much you buy.  If I remember correctly you have to own at least 5 dogs to qualify as a pro.  Check it out on line.  I also buy my Pro-Plan at TSC, to support people I've met through Woody's.



And we sure appreciate the bulk purchases.  Let me know when you're going to move up to a pallet at a time???  

Rob


----------



## Brushcreek (Aug 19, 2008)

none of the above. i feed this new stuff my feed store has just recently gotten in. i do believe its made by nutrina and its called Loyal


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Aug 20, 2008)

My 5 month old lab gets 1.5 cups of Purina Pro Plan Large Breed, 1 table spoon of fat free yogurt, and 1 table spoons of canned pumpkin twice a day .  She also gets a 1680 mg cranberrry supplement once a day.


----------



## Darcy (Aug 20, 2008)

my two pups get Diamond Naturals lamb & rice -- we narrowed down their skin allergies to most corn products, and the lamn & rice doesn't give them gas like the other mixes. 


derrick's two get Black Gold lamb & rice, its the only food we have found that they will actually eat, and eat all of. 

seems to be working well for all of them, nice shiny coats, plenty of energy, and overall good health!


seems like we may be over paying?? 

around $30 for 40lb bags of each ... does that seem right?


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 20, 2008)

Darcy said:


> my two pups get Diamond Naturals lamb & rice -- we narrowed down their skin allergies to most corn products, and the lamn & rice doesn't give them gas like the other mixes.
> 
> 
> derrick's two get Black Gold lamb & rice, its the only food we have found that they will actually eat, and eat all of.
> ...




Hey darcy, We are paying more for Pro plan performance here than most people, but we only have one local private owned feed store here that carries it. However, their diamond is only about $24-$25 a bag. Of course, by the time you use your gas to search for a better deal, you will come out on top to just buy from where you normally do. 

So that seems about right, especially with all dog food going up.


----------



## tuffdawg (Aug 20, 2008)

01Foreman400 said:


> My 5 month old lab gets 1.5 cups of Purina Pro Plan Large Breed, 1 table spoon of fat free yogurt, and 1 table spoons of canned pumpkin twice a day .  She also gets a 1680 mg cranberrry supplement once a day.



In reference to the canned pumpkin..... what are the benefits? I have a cabinet full of that because at one point I was considering a raw diet, and I read that the canned pumpkin leveled out their digestion and feces. Hence, kept them from becoming constipated or from having diarhea. 

I was just wondering if there was something I missed in my research, because If thats the case, I sure would like to feed it on out.


----------



## hevishot (Aug 20, 2008)

Good ol Purina Dog Chow for my crew...


----------



## Ace1313 (Aug 20, 2008)

Black Gold ever since the pet food scare with Diamond.  My rottie loves it and my brothers puppy bull mastiff tries to get into it all the time he is over here.


----------



## JuliaH (Aug 20, 2008)

I am getting ready to get some canned pumpkin, not to add to daily diet but to keep on hand in case somebody eats something weird, like a plastic bag or eats their rawhides too quickly and I fear a poop problem. Canned pumpkin was recommended by a vet in Forsyth to help a dog poop through some unintended something that got eaten 

Julia




tuffdawg said:


> In reference to the canned pumpkin..... what are the benefits? I have a cabinet full of that because at one point I was considering a raw diet, and I read that the canned pumpkin leveled out their digestion and feces. Hence, kept them from becoming constipated or from having diarhea.
> 
> I was just wondering if there was something I missed in my research, because If thats the case, I sure would like to feed it on out.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 20, 2008)

PWalls said:


> I am not brand specific. However, I do not feed my Basset Hound any dog food that the first ingredient is Corn Gluten or any other Corn product. Like that to be 3 or 4 ingredients down on the list.



Is that one of those high performance bassets?


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 26, 2008)

Nutro's large breed puppy and then large breed adult.  Both of my labs.


----------



## MAC12 (Aug 26, 2008)

Black Gold is the best i've had yet. 
my vet said ol roy was one of the worst feeds on the market.
He said good feed means good health.


----------



## jai bo (Aug 27, 2008)

My Lab has some sort of skin or food alergy (shedding like crazy)...I switched to a brand called Eagle Pack in the fish flavor and the shedding has gone down drastically and his coat is shinnier with a good weight gain....Don't know if they have that up there though.....


----------



## propwins (Aug 27, 2008)

We use EVO, from Natura Pet Products, for our dogs and cats. It is completely grain-free. EVO has the highest protein content of any meat-based dry pet food. For active dogs, a grain-free diet is the best option to ensure overall health and wellness.  We supplement with probiotics from Nature's Farmacy for gut health. Probiotics, bacteria similar to what's found in yogurt, naturally occur in the intestines. They help to prevent disease and sickness, aid in digestion, ease food sensitivity and contribute to the health and balance of the intestinal tract.


----------



## ch035 (Aug 27, 2008)

innova is made by natura + 1 for that company


----------



## littletime (Aug 28, 2008)

what is the deal with the corn gluten?


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 28, 2008)

Blackwood 5000 for all four of my dogs.
Nutro Max for my cats......


----------



## whitworth (Aug 28, 2008)

*No Name brand out of Alabama*

Good feed and good results over some five years.  The older dog sprints as good as ever.  Any faster and I'd have to buy him jet fuel.  

Seems to me a lot of dog food buyers are soon separated from their money.  

And the moths don't go fly out of my wallet.  And I have absolutely  no interest in changing anyone's mind on the subject.


----------



## JuliaH (Aug 28, 2008)

Looks like 10 options is just not enough for this poll!! The answers and choices have been really interesting so far 

Julia


----------



## Lorri (Aug 28, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> funny thing is looking at the newest pic, he looks short with short legs...anything but!  VERY long legs



Beautiful dog.


----------



## Muddywater (Aug 28, 2008)

Diamond High Energy.......Its better now than it ever was


----------



## Eroc33 (Aug 28, 2008)

i feed my weim purina mills exclusive large breed puppy mainly because thats what my local feed store carries but i am thinking about switching him to something else we he makes the switch to adult food, he dosent really eat it like he really likes it any more. but im not sure he seems to do good on the exclusive.

if i feed him a lesser corn based food in the off season will it decrease his energy any.


----------



## mustlovelabs (Aug 29, 2008)

nutro max puppy, tops 21, and the best food i have found yet is flint river ranch! i love it! plus they ship straight to your door step


----------



## huntaboykin (Oct 3, 2008)

I feed my boykin and weim both Pinnacle duck and potato 
I's a breader's choice product and them seem to like it and do very well.


----------



## joyweeks924 (Oct 3, 2008)

pro balanced  by southern states                                                                                                             for my labs beagle and blue heeler


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Oct 3, 2008)

*``````````````````````````Rabbit Tracks Ever where```````````````>*

I know a fellow that has some High Performance, Red Beagle Hounds, and he feeds, none of those listed??

They eat~~ SPORTSMIX!!~~~~~~~~~~~$19.50 for 50 pounds bag. 

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Dcp0241 (Oct 3, 2008)

I feed Black Gold 24/20


----------

